# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Zaburzenia czucia stopy i łydki nogi lewej

## Łukasz O

Witam
Praktycznie 2 tygodnie temu podczas pracy siedziałem jakieś od 4 do 6 godzin w jednej pozycji( pięty przylegały do pośladków). Po samej pracy nic nie czułem, dopiero następnego dnia zauważyłem minimalny brak czucia w jednym palcu (w poduszce). Jest to drugi palec od strony przyśrodkowej. Po jakiś 2 dniach pojawił się taki sam problem na pięcie i tylnej części łydki. Poszedłem z tym problemem do neurologa. Zbadał mnie ( sprawdzenie zginania palców, stawanie na palcach i piętach, chodzenie na palcach i piętach). Byłem kolarzem więc mięśnie łydki i stopy mam dość mocne i nie miałem tymi badaniami najmniejszego problemu- wszystko było w porządku. Lekarz powiedział mi ze to może być wywołane przez długotrwały ucisk nerwu  piszczelowego i niedotlenienie go. Przepisał mi zastrzyki z witaminą B (milgamma N, 2 opakowania po 5 ampułek) i jakieś tabletki na poprawienie krążenia. Miałem już 6 zastrzyków i praktycznie nie widzę różnicy w czuciu. Zostałem zapisany na wizytę kontrolną (11.11.2011), i opowiedzieć o wyniku leczenia. Jeżeli będzie tak jak było dostane skierowanie na rehabilitację ( słyszałem że na nią się czeka od 3-6 miesięcy). Przeczytałem trochę artykułów w internecie o problemach z nerwem piszczelowym i chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy grożą mi takie rzeczy jak: opadnięcie stopy czy zanik mięśni łydki i stopy. Chciałbym też otrzymać poradę. Co zrobić? Czekać prawie pół roku na swój numerek, czy zgłosić się prywatnie do jakiegoś neurologa i na rehabilitację. 
Pozdrawiam Łukasz

----------


## Krzysztof

Tego rodzaju zaburzenia często zdarzają się w przypadku długotrwałego ucisku na nerw, zazwyczaj u osób pracujących w pozycji kucznej (np. przy zbiorze owoców). Odnośnie powikłaniach uszkodzenia nerwu piszczelowego w postaci stopy opadającej czy zaników mięśni - ryzyko tego rodzaju zmian u Ciebie jest zbliżone do zera, występuje to w przypadku znacznych uszkodzeń tego nerwu. Możesz stosować witaminę B complex w tabletkach a także (umiarkowanie) ćwiczyć nogę. Pozdrawiam

----------

